# Idol.mantis



## hibiscusmile (May 17, 2007)

Could anyone tell me the max size of the Idolomantis Diabolica? I cannot seem to find it. Thanks


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 26, 2007)

I think its hovering around 11-12cm?


----------

